# Children's books featuring hedgehogs



## missrockstar04

I am going to be an elementary school teacher so I have been collecting children's books for my future classroom. Tomorrow I am going to a library book sale and I would love to bring home some books about and/or featuring hedgehogs!  

My fiance thinks I'm crazy for wanting to get hedgehog books (since we have only had Ama for a week) but I just love Ama and all hedgehogs so much that I would love to add some hedgie books to my collection. 

I know Jan Brett has hedgehogs in almost all of her books, but do you guys know of any other hedgie books I should keep an eye out for?


----------



## SpikeMoose

I work in a children's library, you're in luck I'm OBSESSED with finding hedgie books. I've got a list on my desk, I'll have to find it one day!
Off the top of my head I can think of C.R.Mudgion, Perfectly Arugula, tons of Jan Brett books, The Happy Hedgehog, there's a Brothers Grimm fairy tale that includes hedgehogs, The Tale of Miss Tiggy-Winkle, and Hazel the Hedgehog. 
That should help you get started!


----------



## sklock65

Not sure if it would be in a library but when we decided on the name Henry I googled "Henry the hedgehog" out of curiousity and there was a result for a children's book so of course I just had to have it! Haha...I found my copy on amazon though. Happy book hunting!
[attachment=0:249ka7sb]image.jpg[/attachment:249ka7sb]


----------



## missrockstar04

SpikeMoose said:


> I work in a children's library, you're in luck I'm OBSESSED with finding hedgie books. I've got a list on my desk, I'll have to find it one day!
> Off the top of my head I can think of C.R.Mudgion, Perfectly Arugula, tons of Jan Brett books, The Happy Hedgehog, there's a Brothers Grimm fairy tale that includes hedgehogs, The Tale of Miss Tiggy-Winkle, and Hazel the Hedgehog.
> That should help you get started!


If you could share the list with me when you find it that'd be great! I found one of the Redwall series books but I didn't see any of the others you listed.



sklock65 said:


> Not sure if it would be in a library but when we decided on the name Henry I googled "Henry the hedgehog" out of curiousity and there was a result for a children's book so of course I just had to have it! Haha...I found my copy on amazon though. Happy book hunting!
> [attachment=0:3o4y7kb8]image.jpg[/attachment:3o4y7kb8]


That's so cute that you found a book using your hedgie's name! I didn't see it at the book sale and I didn't think I'd really find many hedgie books there. I'll have to find Henry the Hedgehog on Amazon too, it looks cute.

We went to IKEA and I found a little stuffed hedgehog and a book called The Hedgehog Leaves Home, so I was happy that I was able to bring home one hedgie book.


----------



## Ille

The Hedgehog Princess, by Joseph Edward Ryan
Hans my Hedgehog, by the Brothers Grimm
Hedgehog in the Fog, by Yuri Norstein and Franscesca Yarbusova

These are all storybooks that I own myself  Hedgehog in the Fog has also been made into a movie, I haven't seen it yet but I have heard that it's beautiful.


----------



## missrockstar04

I bought the Happy Hedgehog by Marcus Pfister, Hedgie's Surprise by Jan Brett, Hedgehog Bakes a Cake by Maryann Mcdonald, and Henry the Hedgehog by Anne-Marie Dalmais off of Amazon today. Each one was $4 shipped, so I thought that was a pretty good price. 



Ille said:


> The Hedgehog Princess, by Joseph Edward Ryan
> Hans my Hedgehog, by the Brothers Grimm
> Hedgehog in the Fog, by Yuri Norstein and Franscesca Yarbusova
> 
> These are all storybooks that I own myself  Hedgehog in the Fog has also been made into a movie, I haven't seen it yet but I have heard that it's beautiful.


I saw the Brothers Grimm story and Hedgehog in the Fog but decided not to order them since I had already bought four books. Just from the cover picture Hedgehog in the Fog looks like a beautiful book. I will have to look into the movie too.

I will definitely make a list of hedgehog books that I want and let my family know that a new hedgie book would make the perfect gift!


----------

